# Ksyrium Elite vs Elite S - What's the difference?



## BroomVikin (Nov 16, 2013)

It's time to pull the trigger on a new set of hoops. I'm leaning toward the Mavic Ksyrium Elites. Here's the quandary, I can get a set of Elites for about $100-$150 less than the Elite S. I'm having a hard time figuring out what the differences are. Are they both still in production? Is the S replacing the Elite? From what I can gather they are both compatible with 9, 10, and 11sp cassettes, they both have the same spoke count, same rim depth, and almost the same weight (+/- 14g). Is the only difference that the S is tubeless compatible or are there other differences? Thanks in advance for the knowledge.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Every Mavic wheel I've seen is ****. Shitty freehub bushing that wears out. Proprietary spokes. Heavy rims. Theres sooo many better options. Also Ksyriums are the least aero thing possible. My friend has a set of their top model and says he can feel how much slower they are above 20mph compared to his 50mm aero wheels.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

For the same money you can find many better wheels. I would seriously recommend a custom build from a place like Pro Wheel Builder or a local place if they have a good selection.


----------



## BroomVikin (Nov 16, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> Every Mavic wheel I've seen is ****. Shitty freehub bushing that wears out. Proprietary spokes. Heavy rims. Theres sooo many better options. Also Ksyriums are the least aero thing possible. My friend has a set of their top model and says he can feel how much slower they are above 20mph compared to his 50mm aero wheels.


Doesn't exactly tell me the differences but thanks for weighing in.


----------



## BroomVikin (Nov 16, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> For the same money you can find many better wheels. I would seriously recommend a custom build from a place like Pro Wheel Builder or a local place if they have a good selection.


I would have no idea where to start with a custom build. I'm roughly 195 lbs. I don't race so I'm not too worried about aero. I'm looking more for durability. Where I live is just rolling hills, no serious climbing. Ideas?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

BroomVikin said:


> I would have no idea where to start with a custom build. I'm roughly 195 lbs. I don't race so I'm not too worried about aero. I'm looking more for durability. Where I live is just rolling hills, no serious climbing. Ideas?


For your weight you need at least a 24/28 spoke count. 

One really good set are the ROL Race SLRs. They're $650, but through the end of this year all ROL wheels are 10% off.
http://www.rolwheels.com/wheels/wheel/race-slr

You could also look at the Boyd Vitesse stallion build which are very similar to the Race SLR. They're $670. No end of year discounts.
2013 Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling

If you're willing to spend a little more, get Pacenti SL23 rims laced to White Industries T11 hubs with Sapim CX-Ray spokes. You'll have an even lighter but equally durable wheelset that will last you forever.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Currently Mavic only makes the Elite S. My guess is the Elite sans S is either the prior version or some retailer just forgot to type the S.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The difference is the "S" comes with tires.

mavic no longer sells the wheelset sans tires

The elite wheelset holds up perfect fine with my 195 lb body

If I were to do a custom wheel build, then I would do a 28/24 spoked wheelset, but that's because the Ksyrium elite is constructed differently from regular rims


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> Also Ksyriums are the least aero thing possible. My friend has a set of their top model and says he can feel how much slower they are above 20mph *compared to his 50mm aero wheels*.


Well, duh..... :idea:


.

Good deals on ksyriums can be had on eBay. Got a as new set as spare wheels for under $400 with wheel bags and a SRAM cassette


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

MoPho said:


> Well, duh..... :idea:


I believe it was Tour Magazine that tested a bunch of wheels and rated the Ksyrium among the worst even compared to the Aksium. I know there are a bunch of different versions of the Ksyrium but the "boxy" ones are probably the worst. Over 10 watts worse at 30mph compared to the best aluminum clinchers. Which is not hard to believe since it's shape is similar to "aero pig" king Mavic Open Pro.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I believe it was Tour Magazine that tested a bunch of wheels and rated the Ksyrium among the worst even compared to the Aksium. I know there are a bunch of different versions of the Ksyrium but the "boxy" ones are probably the worst. Over 10 watts worse at 30mph compared to the best aluminum clinchers. Which is not hard to believe since it's shape is similar to "aero pig" king Mavic Open Pro.
> 
> []


Perhaps but the other poster was making a comparison to a 50mm aero wheel so of course there will be a noticeable difference 



.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Is the OP going to be riding fast enough to even notice a difference?


----------

